# Stevia



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I recently purchased some Stevia after reading that Splenda was an absolute no no and I was just wondering if anyone has tried this stuff? I have been using honey in my hot green tea was thinking about changing to stevia now.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

hi right now I use splenda and want to know should I switch to stevia, I drink the diet coke with it in it is that bad too????


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Splenda is actually very bad for ibs, especially D's. Stevia is perfectly fine as it's not an artificial sweetner but naturally sweet. Just be careful how much you use. It's REALLY sweet! In a cup of tea you only need a pinch.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I love stevia. I put it in my herbal tea or plain yogurt/kefir all the time. One little bottle lasts forever! I have a reaction to all artificial sweetners (especially splenda) and I tend to crash if I have too much sugar. Since I drink so much herbal tea, stevia was a very good investment for me due to my intolerance to artifical sweetners and too much sugar.


----------



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if stevia is available in Ireland? I've been looking for it for ages, but can't find it anywhere so I've been using honey. I read somewhere that's not good for IBS though. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Plain sugar may be better than honey for some IBSers.Honey can have more fructose than glucose and that can be a problem for some. Plain old cane (table) sugar is equal in fructose to glucose which means that you will absorb the fructose better than when there is more fructose than glucose.Some people with IBS do fine witn foods that have excess fructose, it isn't a hard fast rule that it will bother you.http://www.bizrate.co.uk/vitamins_nutritio...rd--stevia.html Has it at the Vitamin shoppe in the UK. Sounds like it would be at the vitamin type of store not the grocery.K.


----------



## 15626 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen - I haven't eaten sugar in months because I thought it was bad so I've been using honey! Typical! Thanks for the web link, gonna order it online.


----------



## 19040 (Mar 8, 2007)

If stevia works for you, you might want to grow it. I know you can buy plants here in the States. Just dry and crumble the leaves and use just like the powder.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Cassandrea said:


> I recently purchased some Stevia after reading that Splenda was an absolute no no and I was just wondering if anyone has tried this stuff? I have been using honey in my hot green tea was thinking about changing to stevia now.


I use stevia and I use very little because it is sweet. The only thing that I find hard to get use to is the taste lingers slightly on the roof of my mouth - but other than that you really need to be watchful of how much you use because it definately is not 1-1.


----------

